# [SOLVED] Some local filesystem failed to mount - BootUp

## Localhost-29A

Hi,

When I bootup my system in the boot checks it tries to mount my filesystems but it can't mount /boot (i don't know why)

and says:

```
Some local filesystem failed to mount [!!]
```

Althought my system works fine even with that I would like to fix it , but i don't know how. I installed initramfs thinking it was the way to go, but it did nothing in this case. I'm using the default partition schema proposed in gentoo's handbook.

This is my /etc/fstab:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext4            defualts,noatime        0 2

/dev/sda4               /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,users            0 0

```

Last edited by Localhost-29A on Sun Aug 31, 2014 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## olek

It's likely because of the typo  :Wink: 

Change 'defualts' to 'defaults'.

----------

## Localhost-29A

Installing gentoo is going to kill me xDDD thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

Use an editor with syntax color highlighting as vim.

----------

